# Greetings from snowy Petersfield



## Tony Cooke

Well, I`m not actually a mouse fancier or ever likely to show fancy mice in the future, but I used to be!
 
I/we was/were quite active back in the day, however.

I was the first elected President of the National Mouse Club from the south of England since before the last World War, wrote a book on Fancy mice back in 1977 and introduced Satins to the Mouse Fancy which were standardised in 1975.

Also managed Best In Show at Bradford Championship Show with a Cinnamon Dutchback in 1971 and at london Championship in 1977.

Please don`t ask me anything about mouse genetics as I am very rusty now and would only go and look it up in a certain book!

Tony C (no connection with Tony J. ! ! !)


----------



## Seawatch Stud

A hearty welcome to you Tony. You may be correct in saying you're a little rusty, but then you've probably forgotten more than most of us will ever know about mice. Its a real privilege for us to have you aboard.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Welcome Tony.

A real pleasure to have you here. I think most people on this forum know of your book and a fair few own it.

I hear you may convert it to ebook format? I think that would be amazing.


----------



## SarahC

How wonderful :welcome1 :wavesanta


----------



## Stina

Welcome!

You say now that you aren't likely to be active in the future......but I dunno....the forums are certainly a step back towards the mousing bandwagon......hehehe


----------



## The secret garden

The almighty has arrived, welcome Tony very glad to see you here.


----------



## WoodWitch

Welcome to the forum, Mr Tony Cooke.

:welcomeany

How lovely to have you here!

Naomi xx


----------



## The secret garden

I didn't realise you live in petersfield. I used to live in Alton, just down the road from you i spent many summers walking around petersfield like and going out on the boats.


----------



## george

hi, heard all about you! welcome to the forum


----------



## WillowDragon

Squueee!! *bows down*

Welcome to the forum Tony! Great to have you here!

Katie xx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

welcome sir.


----------



## zany_toon

:welcome


----------



## Loganberry

Hello Tony!


----------



## moustress

Hello and welcome!


----------



## setterchick

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

A very warm Welcome!


----------



## Kallan

Hello Tony and welcome


----------

